# Barre latérale du finder modifier l'apparence



## Yuki-77 (19 Janvier 2006)

coucou tout le monde
voilà j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible et si oui comment ?
j'aimerais modifier la barre latérale de mon finder, pour enlever le texte ne laisser que les icones et de préférence les afficher en gros.
est ce que c'est possible ??
merc
Yuki


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2006)

tu veux arriver a quelque chose comme ça ? 

Avec ta souris, il te suffit de tirer cette barre latérale vers la gauche


----------



## Yuki-77 (19 Janvier 2006)

lol
c'est un bon début mais j'aimerais bien que les icones soien plus gros ? c'est possible ou pas ?
si tu as une idée ...
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2006)

À ma connaissance ce n'est pas possible, on peut juste changer celles du bureau et celles à l'intérieur des fenêtres en 128x128... je te tiens au courant si je trouve quelque chose.


----------



## Yuki-77 (22 Janvier 2006)

ok je te remerci Woa


----------



## P4t5h4k (30 Septembre 2014)

PANNEAUX Préférences Systèmes > Général > Taille de l'icône de la barre latérale (petite / moyenne / ou Grande)


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Septembre 2014)

Ca c'est du déterrage.....


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ca c'est du déterrage.....



Normal, il fait un message tous les ans.


----------

